# Scrollable Area



## King Anda (8. Nov 2004)

hello all 

vorhin hab ich zwar gelesen, dass java und javascript sich ziemlich unterscheiden... hoffe dass ich hier dennoch hilfe finde:

ich hab eine scrollable area gemacht, die dann scrollt, wenn man über den jeweiligen arrows ist...

da ich ein ziemlicher stümper und anfänger bin hab ich kein grundwissen in diesen sachen... 
was ich suche ist eine art anchor, der sich in der scrollable area "ansteuern" lässt, damit sich die doch recht lange area besser und übersichtlicher gestalten lässt...

hoffe, das war einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt...

lg und danke im voraus

anda


----------



## bygones (8. Nov 2004)

für javascript gibts eine eigenes unterforum... daher verschoben


----------



## King Anda (8. Nov 2004)

sorry, hate ich nicht gesehen...

greetz


----------



## Student (8. Nov 2004)

King Anda hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hoffe, das war einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt...


nö ... :roll:

was meinst du genau?


----------



## Heiko (8. Nov 2004)

Genau, erklär mal bitte genau was du meinst.


----------



## King Anda (8. Nov 2004)

ok, ich versuchs 

so siehts aus (erster entwurf... die halben links gehen nicht...)

http://www.king-anda.at/u-drei/index.html

bei den news auf der startseite und den vollständigen news handelt es sich um eine "scrollable area"

ich lad mir die java- scripts meist irgendwo runter, weil ich mich wie gesagt eigentlich nicht so wirklich damit auskenne...

bei html- seiten verwende ich, der übersichtlichkeit halber, anker in einem längeren text...

jetzt wollt ich fragen ob es für eine scrolable area auch sowas wie "anker" gibt, die mittels link "angesteuert" werden können...

klarer bring ichs grad nicht raus 

tnx

anda


----------



## King Anda (9. Nov 2004)

immer noch nicht verständlich??

anda


----------

